# Dom. Rep.



## Bassey (2. August 2010)

Hi Leuts!
Leider mussten wir Aufgrund von vermehrten Ausschreitungen in Venezuela und der Isla Mageritha verlegen und haben dies nun in Richtung Dom. Rep. getan!
Von Anfang September für 16 Tage.
Leider (oder zum Glück) werde ich mich dort nur auf dem 150000m² großen Areal mit eigenem Strand aufhalten können welches wohl auch gesichert ist... Naja, lieber habe ich ne private Kleinarmee rechts und links um´s Gelände als plötzlich ein "wohlhabender" Europäer zu sein (so die Aussage beim Telefonat mit dem Auswärtigen Amt) der vom Mob mitgeschliffen wird...

Jetzt meine Frage: Lohnt das Angeln da überhaupt noch? Ich würde meine Brandungsrute mitnehmen mit Weitwurfrolle und geflochtner Schur für weite Würfe. Naturköder Scampi, Muschelfleisch und Fisch? Was würde mich dabei erwarten?

Fände es cool wenn ich so ein paar Erfahrungen mitgeteilt bekäme.

PS: Auch eine Nussschale inkl. Fahrer würde ich mal "Chartern", also um mal 500m rauszufahren... Sprich Bootsrute und Wallererprobtes Geschirr. Wenn ja, welche Köder, mit was ist zu rechnen?

Gruß

Bassey...


----------



## Pargo Man (2. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*

BIIIIIG Bassey,

wo in DomRep wirst Du sein?

Für Punta Cana haben einige der Kollegen im Nachbar-Board schon solide Erfahrungen geschildert.

Mike Fisher heißt der Betreiber der "MikesMarina" im Netz.

Er verchartert Yachten... aber auch die von Dir gewünschten Nußschalen. Über 10 Jahre in DomRep dürfte er Dir aber auch zum Thema Strandangelei was sagen können. GuckstDu die Saison:
http://www.mikesmarina.info/fishingseasonsoverview.html

Michael Wagner ist übrigens "Mike"; Ihr könnt also Deutsch sprechen / schreiben.

Viel Spaß in der Blue Marlin Saison!! Mach was drauß!

Ahoi
#h


----------



## Tortugaf (2. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*

Hey Bassey

  Warum fährst du den nicht nach Costa Rica o. Teile von Mexiko dort kannst du gut Fischen u. bist im Allgemeinen sicher. Wenn du dort ein Boot charterst bis super gut aufgehoben, die Leute sagen dir auch wo du von Strand sicher angeln kannst, wenn du spanisch sprichst, gibt es kaum Probleme.
  Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch genaue Tipps geben, kenne die Leute in an Oaxacaküste  ganz gut.
  Werde Mitte September wird nach Mexico fliegen.

  G. Frank


----------



## Bassey (2. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*



Tortugaf schrieb:


> Hey Bassey
> 
> Warum fährst du den nicht nach Costa Rica o. Teile von Mexiko dort kannst du gut Fischen u. bist im Allgemeinen sicher. Wenn du dort ein Boot charterst bis super gut aufgehoben, die Leute sagen dir auch wo du von Strand sicher angeln kannst, wenn du spanisch sprichst, gibt es kaum Probleme.
> Wenn du willst kann ich dir auch genaue Tipps geben, kenne die Leute in an Oaxacaküste  ganz gut.
> ...



Zu spät, Urlaub ist gebucht und bezahlt, zudem zahlt Vattern den kompletten Urlaub, also lasse mer den Mann auch die Entscheidung zu Schluß... Nun, Karibik will ich halt einfach mal elebt haben...


----------



## Bassey (2. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> BIIIIIG Bassey,
> 
> wo in DomRep wirst Du sein?
> 
> ...




Also wir sind im "Hotel Grand Palladium Palace Resort"

Soweit ich es sehen kann ist es in Punta Cana... Also schonmal suuuuuper, dass es dort den Mike gibt!
Aber hast du sonst noch Infos? Angeln vom Strand?


----------



## Tortugaf (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*

Hey Bassey



    Dann viel Spaß u. eine gute Portion Glück.


Spinnangel  ;     Kleine  bis mittlere Wobbler, -Stickbaits, -Bucktailjigs, Gummifische u. Blinker.
  wenn man weit werfen muss auch schwerere Köder.


Gut sind auch größere Sbirolinos mit kleinen Streamern (silbern, weiß brillant) o. super kleine Wobbler.

  Stahlvorfächer wegen Barkudas.

  Angeln mit Fetzenködern o. Sardinen  auf Snapper o. kleine Grouper mit Grundbleimontagen o. freier Leine.
  Am besten in der Nacht o. in der Dämmerung, in der Nähe von Fels, Mangroven, Strömungsrinnen u.  Flussmündungen 

  G. Frank


----------



## PsychoBo (3. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*



Bassey schrieb:


> Also wir sind im "Hotel Grand Palladium Palace Resort"



Hey Bassey,

wenn du so fischst, wie Frank geschrieben hat, wird bestimmt was gehen! 

Falls du englisch verstehst, findest du hier noch ein paar Infos

http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=233744&highlight=Palladium

Es könnte sein, dass das Angeln vorm Hotel verboten ist.  
http://www.worldseafishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243144&highlight=Palladium

Im gleichen Forum findest du relativ viele Infos bei der Suche nach Punta Cana. 

VIel Spaß!
Boris


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> BIIIIIG Bassey,
> 
> wo in DomRep wirst Du sein?
> 
> ...



Vielen lieben Dank für die Info!
Ich habe folgende Email von Mike erhalten auf meine Anfrage hin:

*Hi Sven,*
*keine sorgen wegen Fragen,*
*wenn es mir zu viel wird kann ich ja "Delete" druecken, ha ha.*
*keine angst, den knopf kenne ich eigentlich nicht.*
*Nussschalen habe ich selber keine anzubieten, aber in deinem speziellen hotel, dem Palladium Palace,*
*kannst du beim Wassersportcenter direkt am strand nach Douglas Borrell fragen, der Besitzer, er ist der kleine Bruder meines vor ueber 15 jahren ersten dominikanischen Geschaeftspartners Pascual.*
*wenn es die buchungen seiner tauchschule erlauben wird er dir sicher ein speedboot mit Kapitaen fuer ein oder zwei std am riff vermieten, Angelausruestung musst du alles selber mitbringen, er spricht sogar etwas Deutsch, sag ihm Gruss von Mike und er wird dir geben was geht.*
*vom strand selber stehen die chancen dort leider nicht sehr gut, das Palladium resort befindet sich genau in der Mitte des sogenannten Hotelstrips, eine anlage neben der anderen, da ist von sehr frueh morgens bis abends immer maechtig was los am starnd, das moegen die scheuen Fische eben nicht so sehr.*
*bring eine leichte Spinnrute und fisch sehr frueh am morgen, fang vor sonnenaufgang an(sonne ist um 7:00 Uhr draussen), bring zum einen vom hotelbuffet brotkruemel zum vorherigen anfuettern, und als koeder empfehle ich vom hotelbuffet stueckchen von den dort angebotenen Shrimps und auch von den calamares,wozu sonst hat man All Inklusive??, ha ha.*
*benutze immer ein stahlvorfach, viele fischarten in strandnaehe haben scharfe zaehne, wenn das wasser ruhig ist kannst du auch glueck auf Barracudas haben.*
*den Koeder sehr weit vom strand rauszuwerfen wird nicht unbedingt den grossen effect haben, halte ausschau nach den kleinen dunklen flecken im wasser/stein und korallenformationen, dabei halten sich die fische am ehesten auf.*
*weitere raus vom srand vor der schwimmzone des resorts ist die fahrrinne fuer die schnellboote die da den ganzen tag langduesen, da sind eher weniger fische zu erwarten, weil da kein natuerliches futter fuer die zur verfuegung steht.*
*solltest du dich am ende entscheiden von Douglas ein boot zu nehmen dann kannst du am Riff beide varianten ausprobieren, abhaengig vom jeweiligen gezeitenstand, wenn wellen ueber das Riff brechen solltest du eine spinnrute benutzen und den Koeder (hier waere ein kunstkoeder zu bevorzugen) von ausserhalb des Riffes aus der richtung aus der die wellen kommen ueber das Riff werfen und durch die brechende welle zuruecknehmen, viele fischarten lauern waehrend des gezeitenwechsels genau dort auf ihre "Opfer". wenn das wasser ums Riff sehr ruhig ist wuerde ich auf Grund fischen, hier empfehle ich schrimps und calamares ueber kunstkoeder.*
*bringe auf jeden fall ein paar brotstueckchen zum anfuettern, an unseren karibischen riffen dauert es normalerweise nicht  lange bis die kleinen biester die nachricht erhalten haben und in scharen angeschwommen kommen.*

*vom strand kann nur der sehr fruehe morgen produktiv sein,*
*oder der spaete abend, bei ruhigem wasser, wenn keine gaeste mehr in wassernaehe sind.*
*viel spass*
*Mike*


----------



## Bassey (4. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Hey Bassey,
> 
> wenn du so fischst, wie Frank geschrieben hat, wird bestimmt was gehen!
> 
> ...



Mal lesen, Englisch ist für mich absolut kein Problem :vik:


----------



## schelle85 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*

Hi, 
ich war im April in eben diesem Hotel, ist ne sehr schöne Anlage!!
Aber mit Angeln vom Strand aus geht eigentlich garnichts würd ich mal sagen, ist immer Trubel da unten.

Im Hotel wird zwar "Big Game" Fishing angeboten, aber auch die Reiseleiterin sagte, dass es was für Touristen und nicht für erprobte Angler ist, also eher Finger weg von denen lassen.

Denke du solltest bei Mike eine gescheite Big Game Tour buchen oder dem Vorschlag von Mike mit der Nussschale nachgehen wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast.

Gruß Schelle


----------



## Bassey (5. September 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*

Die Nußschale wirds werden! Morgen geht´s los!
Zwei Spinruten eingepackt (5-25g für miniköder & DAM Nanoflex Pike M)
Bin gespannt was geht! Kunstköder, Wasserkugeln, paar Bleie (nicht viele ^^ ), Stahlvorfächer und Raubfischhaken mit ummanteltem Stahlvorfach, Wirbel, Haken in einigen Variation uuuund zwei Ködernadeln! Kamera ist natürlich dabei!


----------



## Tortugaf (6. September 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*

Viel Glück |wavey:


----------



## schelle85 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Dom. Rep.*

Wünsch ich dir auch!!

Kannst dann ja mal berichten wie es war, da ich vllt auch mal wieder in den Resort gehen werde und dann evtl auch ein bisschen Equipment mitnehmen werd.


----------

